# BAKU | Baku Tower | 276m | 906ft | 49 fl | T/O



## Azer_Akhundov

Under construction office tower in H.Aliyev avenue:




























_Photos by Yury Usov
Distributed by user Galandar_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

http://erenyorulmazer.com/gallery-coming-soon.asp?id=365


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Location:


----------



## Kiboko

What is that thing around the base?


----------



## SpeedMoney

Kiboko said:


> What is that thing around the base?


Barbed wire )


----------



## FloripaNation

uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Maximalist

Very unusual tower. I like the bottom, which looks like it was made of wrought iron in 19th century Paris. I like the top, which looks like a 1930s vision of futurism. But the middle looks awful, and worst of all doesn't go with either of the other two parts (which don't go with each other either).

If this is a joke, then it's a pretty good one - a biting satire on the sometimes outrageous state of 21st century architecture. If it's not a joke then it looks like the ultimate Frankenstein building, made up from the leftover parts of other towers.

Normally I love Baku architecture, but this is horrible! Please tell me this is a joke. I'm laughing. Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## ThatOneGuy




----------



## Galandar

It is such a kitchy and tasteless design :bash: I wish I never see it building >(


----------



## Highcliff

they probably were inspired in this monument...








http://www.londontown.com/LondonInformation/Business/The_Monument/2c17/imagesPage/26343/
:master::master::master:


----------



## Khaleejian

why is azerbaijan building fugly towers? first azerbaijan tower, now this , do they have a lack of good architects ? is the president selecting them because they all look like they were made by the same person


----------



## Blue Flame

Khaleejian said:


> why is azerbaijan building fugly towers? first azerbaijan tower, now this , do they have a lack of good architects ? is the president selecting them because they all look like they were made by the same person


They aren't all ugly projects- the Flame Towers, SOCAR Tower, and The Crescent project come to mind.


----------



## Galandar

I believe those renders are not final and the project will be changed. For now it does not look appealing to me :S


----------



## castillo2008

I don't like at all. Really ugly.
I love Flame towers... but this one it's a nightmare!


----------



## hater

Khaleejian said:


> why is azerbaijan building fugly towers? first azerbaijan tower, now this , do they have a lack of good architects ? is the president selecting them because they all look like they were made by the same person


you are ugly 
Azerbaijan Tower is beautiful
out of about 10 100+m building U/C on 1 street this is the only ugly one 
and hopefully that will change


----------



## Denjiro

Awful design..


----------



## Arvuti

This kind of design doesn't fit a +250m building. It looks quite unusual and a bit unique, but sometimes that isn't really a good thing hno:


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

uke: My eyes are bleeding! I think I need an emergency retina transplant.


----------



## Khaleejian

hater said:


> you are ugly


why all this _hate_ man? like did you design the turd tower yourself? :troll:

im just saying the fugly truth, most ppl will agree

one ugly tower is enough to **** up a skyline


----------



## tim1807

Okay, this tower will ruin the skyline of Baku totally.


----------



## Jay

This building = no, just no


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Юрий Усов_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## ekat99

Don't like the thing around the lowest part of the building


----------



## DarkShadows1966

Hideous uke:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Model:























































http://www.tugramaket.com/galeri1.php?git=galeri&id=208


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks like some sort of outdated lamp from the 30s. :lol:


----------



## droneriot

I think this is an elaborate prank.


----------



## tinyslam

It looks like a super villain took over the Washington Monument


----------



## Galandar

It looks disgusting :down:


----------



## Ferahim

Askerzadeh said:


> Ya bi ne xotel pokazat'sa paranoikom ishushim vo vsem nameki na masonskie dela, no eto pram brosaetsa v glaza.
> Vse bi nichego, esli bi bilo 8 'mi konechnoy. No eto?!


Is that means illuminati or masonry?


----------



## boboy80

gosh its awfull


----------



## Maximalist

I stay away from this thread for weeks at a time, hoping that when I come back someone will admit it's a joke. It hasn't happened yet, but I live in hope.


----------



## the man from k-town

what the...? A lantern? 

rip off that wired base and redesign the top pls!!!


----------



## boboy80

the man from k-town said:


> what the...? A lantern?
> 
> rip off that wired base and redesign the top pls!!!


pls redesign the whole thing....even without the weird looking top and wired base,the building still look ugly to me hno:


----------



## Ferahim

boboy80 said:


> pls redesign the whole thing....even without the weird looking top and wired base,the building still look ugly to me hno:


+100000000000000000000


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

i don't know... i mean, it looks absolutely insane, and disproportonate, but i'm sort of intrigued as to how the finished result will look. will the base and the top really be that dark/metally? will they really make it that detailed? if they do, it will at least be an interesting building. not something you see every day.


----------



## manon

very interesting, i like the bottom design very much


----------



## Dazon

oh may...
it would be happen on earth :madwife:


----------



## watcher09

Looks like a torch and a scepter. Interesting.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I think the base is unique and would look okay with proper materials. It's that atrocious crown that's worrying.


----------



## Maximalist

It's ALL worrying.


----------



## RaymondHood

hater said:


> its for European Olympic Games


But isn't Baku in Asia?


----------



## RaymondHood

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tugramaket.com/galeri1.php?git=galeri&id=208



That's not a model, that's a candlestick.


----------



## Honolulu

Interesting....

I won't negatively judge until I actually see it under construction unlike all the others bashing it now.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

08.05.2014



















_Photos by Yury Usov_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## RaymondHood

Honolulu said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I won't negatively judge until I actually see it under construction unlike all the others bashing it now.



Does that mean that you're hoping that they won't build it according to the plans shown here?


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

05.06.2014










_Photo by John the Show; Yury Usov
Distributed by user Galandar_


----------



## Jose Mari

Is it the most unique skyscraper design in the world? 

Never seen anything like that.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sometimes there are good reasons you don't see anything like that.


----------



## Jose Mari

It's like home decor ornamental piece or something on a colossal scale.


----------



## Highcliff

reminds me a bit this building in grosny....


Bishpandar said:


>


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Юрий Усов_
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## RaymondHood

Doesn't "grozny" mean terrible in Russian? (as in Ivan Grozny.)



Highcliff said:


> reminds me a bit this building in grosny....


----------



## eurico

Azer_Akhundov said:


> http://erenyorulmazer.com/gallery-coming-soon.asp?id=365


I'm curious how this will turn out to be in reality esp that podium :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

RaymondHood said:


> Doesn't "grozny" mean terrible in Russian? (as in Ivan Grozny.)


There's a similar word in Romanian meaning terrible. I guess the building fits.


----------



## waccamatt

RaymondHood said:


> That's not a model, that's a candlestick.


Well, it's certainly unique. Without the base and the crown I would like this tower. Unfortunately, they will draw all attention away from the middle section.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

I usually like the type of Towers that most call tacky. I like almost all of the Towers in Dubai.

BUT!

Even my eyes burned when i saw this thing. The Rendering for this skyscraper looks absolutely horrible. it even gives the Al Yaqoub tower tower a very good run for its money.

The base looks like a Brazier you would expect too see in Transylvanian Dungeons. And then it gets to an good classical 70s us style skyscraper but that dozent match the base at all. and then comes the crown with more transylvania, mixed up with modern performance art that only looks good or logical if your high on something.

all in all Tottaly horrible. lets hope they build the 70s style main part first before the bottom crazyness. And then run out of money after they put up only the centre mast on the crown. and cladding of main part .

on the bright side tho If this gets built no one call Dubai Tacky anymore


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Юрий Усов_

http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## baalbayrak

wonderful project !!!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by user emsybax_


----------



## archilover

this was so ugly


----------



## Maximalist

This building isn't just ugly - it's world-class ugly. It may be the single ugliest building ever built.


----------



## Ekumenopolis

And this, kids, is the reason why you don't have to design a skyscraper on drugs.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Kamal Kengerli_

http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Ваня

Я так понял, что был посыл создать что то необычное и запоминающееся... но перегнули, очень сильно причем перегнули. А так на любителя.


----------



## riverbed

I love Baku and the projects!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее

_Photos by Кэп Кэпзадэ_


----------



## ThatOneGuy




----------



## oneself

I'm maybe the only one but i love this tower, the design remind me something old but in a good way, like the Eiffel Tower or something, i really want to see this tower rise.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

17.06.2015










_Photo by user Azerbaijan_


----------



## maxxe

WTF is this Tower?!


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Ibragim Mamedov_

https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by user Imax33_


----------



## ModeSD

RaymondHood said:


> Doesn't "grozny" mean terrible in Russian? (as in Ivan Grozny.)


No, correct translation should be terrifying/fearsome/formidable.
When Ivan's "Grozny" nickname was translated into English, "terrible" had a different meaning - "inspiring fear or terror".


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Enis Y._

https://foursquare.com/v/bakü-tower-site/53450fc511d2e1c2f4d03e6f/photos


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jeez, that diagram.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

*Hill International Named Project Management Consultant for the Tallest Skyscraper in Azerbaijan*

PHILADELPHIA and BAKU, Azerbaijan, Oct. 5, 2015 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Hill International (NYSE:HIL), the global leader in managing construction risk, announced today that it has received a contract from Azvil Tikinti MMC to provide project management consulting services during construction of the Baku Tower located in Baku, Azerbaijan. The contract has an estimated value to Hill of approximately $3.7 million.

The 50-story commercial tower will be the tallest building in Azerbaijan when completed. Hill's scope of work includes consulting services for construction management, establishment of project procedures, project scheduling, quality control and technical supervision for all structural works.

"Baku Tower will be an impressive addition to the Baku skyline, accenting the already iconic Flame Towers," said John A. Arnold, Senior Vice President and Managing Director (Europe) for Hill's Project Management Group.

http://ir.hillintl.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=935144


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Enis Y._

https://foursquare.com/v/bakü-tower-site/53450fc511d2e1c2f4d03e6f/photos


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by Самир Сафарли_
Современный Баку и его Ближайшее Будущее


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

ohh dam its actually rising quite good too. No Transylvania in sight yet neither.


----------



## Zaz965

it would be a gorgeous building if they canceled that weird crown :grass:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

https://foursquare.com/v/bakü-tower-site/53450fc511d2e1c2f4d03e6f/photos


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Nice yet simple tower. I like it.


----------



## Sainton

^^ so far. Lets hope it stays that way. I'd like that plane, shiny box.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Zaz965

by emsybax


emsybax said:


>


----------



## tinyslam

It's about to get funky.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

People who likes this have no sense of what Good Architecture is.


----------



## Zaz965

actually the cladding is gorgeous but the crown is ugly :grass:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

_Photos by §€¥[email protected] �._
https://foursquare.com/v/bakü-tower-site/53450fc511d2e1c2f4d03e6f/photos


----------



## droneriot

I don't think anything can ever hold a candle to that tower with the carousel shoved into its side in Tblisi in terms of bizarre architecture, but still, every time I visit this thread I find myself thinking wow, they're actually building this.


----------



## Tupac96

Not the best update but still alright



fusername said:


> by M.M.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Azer_Akhundov said:


>


Holly shit! I forgot about this tower. I remeber laughing when I first saw the render, and than thought, no way this is going to be built, and now it's topped off. :nuts:

O well, I won't judge it too harshly until it's done, but those studded "belts" look so 80's punk rock. :lol:


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

^^ i just want to uke:


----------



## midrise

The "gorgeous" tower of bad taste has come too make us all appreciate what Trump could really do....:uh::baeh3::nono::weird::hmm::madwife::scouserd::down::doh::grumpy::gaah::cripes:


----------



## justproject

I don't get this one. How come a person who "designed" this building is an architect?!!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Any photo updates? Did they really build that crown?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I hope not. It looks just fine without the crown.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

September 2019:










_Photo by Ali-Makhammed Novruzov_
https://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## CanYouBelieveIt

I'm speechless...


----------



## Hudson11

looks like something Macau or Vegas would build


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Looks like a household ornament.


----------



## elliot

oh my, oh dear, oh oh... back to discussions of the beautiful harbour.


----------



## Ch.W

Perhaps it looks less ugly with a good light instalation at night.
In daylight it's better to close both eyes


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hudson11 said:


> looks like something Macau or Vegas would build


Or just Macau and any other Xi-Chinese cities, or cities like Dubai,, in many of its districts, or some places/cities in a 2nd world country or all cities in a 3rd world country(ALSO,taken the overall facade-quality into account, for sure ) yeah.. Well, it's what it's described in this ACTUAL reality of ours.. Lol..🙄😅😌


----------



## wespje1990

I must confess, it turned out better then i expected.
Either way, its a disaster.


----------



## A Chicagoan

This is worse than anything Macau or Vegas could produce . . . it looks like some sort of ritual shrine from a fantasy movie!


----------



## Zaz965

this building looks like a building taken from a theme park  
besides that, this building should house a casino


----------



## KillerZavatar

I think there is still some nonsensical wires missing on top. The colors turned out much less kitsch and therefor it is much easier to ignore the building. That said I am not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. It would have been ugly anyway, but if it was ridiculous colors as well, it might have been so ugly that it is at least funny. Now it is just a tasteless artistic misstep.


----------



## Zaz965

actually, this building is the real epic olympic torch


----------



## A Chicagoan

Originally posted by @redcode









Baku city by Фехри Абдуллаев on 500px


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's so bad that it's actually kind of cool now


----------



## Xorcist

Wow, I'm sorry but what the heck is that? How could this be approved? I assume this is what happens when a lot of money and absolutely no sense of taste come together and no regulatory intervention happened by urban development authorities, district management or building authorities.This was placed completely insensitively in the urban landscape, without reference to the rest of the city and with more than questionable aesthetics. The only building I can think of right now, which is even uglier, is the Grand Lisboa in Macau.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Another photo from 2019








Matti Blume


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 16, 2022:*








Baku skyline by Stas Mandryka on 500px.com


----------

